# Carpenters attempting to drywall



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Here's a vid of a laundry room job we started last week. This is the kind of small potato jobs we seem to get a lot of. 

My dad is lovin the camera, lol.

www.youtu.be/BBffhW4CnYs


Here's a vid of my trowelling ability, or lack of. You can see why I like the boxes so much.

www.youtu.be/1htBStBP6UI


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

sorry, I thought the videos would embed.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Not bad at all bro!
Work looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Your dad looks like a fun guy to work with ! What's your problem ? :jester: Nice job !

Take the http out of your link and start at www. Should work then.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

OH NO:blink:

Mudshark is going to torment you now, your Dad wears gloves to drywall, and you wear them to tape http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/how-many-you-wussies-wear-gloves-tape-3857/

Looks fine:thumbup:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Your dad looks like a fun guy to work with ! What's your problem ? :jester: Nice job !
> 
> Take the http out of your link and start at www. Should work then.


Ha, not big on words in front of the camera. Good thing my dad is there to add some personality 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Great vids Rob :thumbup: 
Although..... you do realize with each stroke of the trowel you grunt like a 2buck during mating season :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

You can cut pipes that fit!!! You use a Marshalltown banjo, a roller and anglehead. You actually know how to use a screwgun!! You can use a hawk and trowel,,, you have a crazy dad (reminds me of me).

Yet you call yourself a carpenter??? Shame on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

Looks great. Nice job. I am a carpenter by trade, but ran a zooka for 11 hrs today.:confused1: Hey its work and I enjoy it.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Great vids Rob :thumbup:
> Although..... you do realize with each stroke of the trowel you grunt like a 2buck during mating season :whistling2:


Lol, my wife pointed that out to me when I showed her video. "What's up with the grunting?" 



> You can cut pipes that fit!!! You use a Marshalltown banjo, a roller and anglehead. You actually know how to use a screwgun!! You can use a hawk and trowel,,, you have a crazy dad (reminds me of me).
> 
> Yet you call yourself a carpenter??? Shame on you!!!!!!!


Thanks Capt, my dad is crazy. He's 67 and going strong....ish.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Great vids Rob :thumbup:
> Although..... you do realize with each stroke of the trowel you grunt like a 2buck during mating season :whistling2:


You being a master Kiwman, you know you shouldn't grunt, you will scare the rest of the flock away:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Your dad looks like a fun guy to work with ! What's your problem ? :jester: Nice job !
> 
> Take the http out of your link and start at www. Should work then.


 I would have walked away with a limp or a nice size lump:whistling2:...:yes:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Perkcon said:


> Looks great. Nice job. I am a carpenter by trade, but ran a zooka for 11 hrs today.:confused1: Hey its work and I enjoy it.


I'd love to give a zook a try, maybe one day.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> I would have walked away with a limp or a nice size lump:whistling2:...:yes:


....


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You can cut pipes that fit!!! You use a Marshalltown banjo, a roller and anglehead. You actually know how to use a screwgun!! You can use a hawk and trowel,,, you have a crazy dad (reminds me of me).
> 
> Yet you call yourself a carpenter??? Shame on you!!!!!!!




I agree with the Captain - good stuff Rob. Noticed you were using Machine Mud, is that an Ontario thing ?? :blink:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> [/FONT]
> 
> I agree with the Captain - good stuff Rob. Noticed you were using Machine Mud, is that an Ontario thing ?? :blink:


No, just started to use boxes and thought I would give it a whirl. I think it needs to be thinned down to run in the box and thicker to trowel. Also, it seems to get bubbles in it even shortly after you mix it up. Think I will save my money and stick with the red cgc.

A little aside, when you're runnung boxes can you feel the hump on your flats once it's dry? Would using mud that's too thick cause the box to put on more (or just shrink less)? I'm using columbia fatboys (tape, 10" at 3, then 12" at 5)


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Should never be a hump after 1st or 2nd pass. 1st pass should run it full, and shrink back.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I run fat-boys too. You shouldn't have a hump after its dry.:no:

You may need to set your box tighter(less mud)


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

there's been quite the influx of carpenters on this site lately. its nice to see. i don't feel so alone anymore:thumbup:


----------

